# Southampton May 17th/18th edit



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

Southampton May 17th/18th edit!!

I thought I would post this as a separate thread as its now been decided when and when, but I'm not sure who and what!

Is anyone else going to join us this weekend for a drive, a meal, a drink ( or two)??( and of course , if you want, some pampering in the beauty room)
Its a fair old jaunt for me, probably take me 3 hours in reverse, and it'd be a shame to not meet Â forum members I probably wouldn't meet otherwise.

As far as I can gather, just Donna and I are booked to stay over at The Botley Park Hotel, Southampton.
Louise is coming but only for Saturday. Dani? Paula? anyone??

To recap on Donnas suggestive post!



> What about Southampton Â / New Forest Cruise, Â its just that I can certainly get hotel rooms there, and the atmosphere will be good in the town in the evening if anyone is up for a stop-over, win or lose Southampton fans are good value ( honest) Â Â
> 
> We can cruise Saturday or Sunday or both, or cruise down Saturday, round and round then up and out somewhere else on Sunday. Â
> 
> ...


NickyB has given her apologises, which is a real pity, BUT COME ON THE REST OF YOU SOUTHERN POSSE.....................

So who's gonna join us, it's not conditional that you have to be female BTW and can you suggest some things to do i.e.....drives, restaurants, pubs or whatever? Â


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Hi Lisa, as I am 6 miles from the BG Hotel, seems daft not to meet up, have a spare hour or so on Saturday for summat.. Lets see what the weather does ...plenty of great places to visit within 30 m radius. Better be nicer than now - its really stair rods !


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

I'm going to be down that way on Saturday... but only to pick up my polo which I left when I got the TT. And I'm running in the TT anyway so I'd be slow.
Could be convinced otherwise though. Need to put some miles on.


----------



## Andyman (May 6, 2002)

I'm having a house warming bash at my new house in Chandlers Ford on Saturday. If the weather holds we'll be having a BBQ at mine starting after the football. You're very welcome to drop in.


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

Party at Andy's everyone!!!


----------



## snaxo (May 31, 2002)

Lisa,

Would quite like to come but unfortuantely:

a) the other half will not be interested...which wouldn't normally matter but...
b) I'm away the whole of the following w/e so it's a bit unfair....

Hope it's fun though.,,,

Damian


----------



## Andyman (May 6, 2002)

> Party at Andy's everyone!!!


Let me know if you'd like a map.


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

It'll burn, mate.....

Try sticking to burgers and sausages.....

;D


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

Andy, just send me an IM with the postcode. 
Now that you've reminded me the football's on, I might not be there. We'll have to see.


----------



## snaxo (May 31, 2002)

Totally forgot about the football myself !

Ignore my other 2 reason's - this one takes precedence (sp?)!

Damian


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

> Let me know if you'd like a map.


Yes please, can I have an OS map of Locks Heath


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

So what is actually happening Lisa on Saturday... :-/


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

> So what is actually happening Lisa on Saturday... :-/


We're all going round to Andy's to watch the footie, then eat all his food.


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

> So what is actually happening Lisa on Saturday... :-/


Well I think Donna must know but until she tells me I don't know!


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Cuh...gals just cant organise a ... in a ... ;D


----------



## donna_kebab (May 8, 2002)

Just to bring it on line again, as part of the girly meet this weekend, I thought we could cruise Saturday Afternoon starting from the Southampton area

Anyone is welcome!!! Especially someone with a route, as I don't know it very well at all!!

TTotal? 
Head_Ed? / Cock_Head

Any other Hampshire Regulars, who don't care for the FA Cup Final? Sorry for the short notice, I have actually been busy at work!!!


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

I am around at Southampton Audi 1st thing (near your hotel) then have to be in London by 5pm....
So can play most of the day, Donns have your number in my phone, just I.M'd you Dick Showers tel number !


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

I could be tempted to join in for a while. Work are tempting me to come in at the weekend by waving money in front of me.
John, if you're up in London tomorrow evening, when are you going back down, and do you have a free seat? I could do with a lift down to Chandler's ford to pick up my poor wee neglected polo, and it would save me having to use public transport on Sunday.


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Phil, no mate, staying up then on Sunday am driving up to the dealer meet at Wayside Audi at Milton Keynes...then dodgy diner somewhere then back Southampton around midnight Sunday.


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

Fair enough. I forgot you try to go to every TT meet in the country


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

Hi everyone!

Could you please IM me your Mobile numbers ( Donna I have yours now), the Address for the BBQ and mobile just in case the sun does shine or we get lost on route, THEN we can try and get something sorted.

Talk about last minute, I dunno, girls huh!.

See ya t'mara

Lisa


----------



## t7 (Nov 2, 2002)

I have spoken to Lisa and Donna - we are meeting at the Botley Park Hotel at 12:30 and will decide on a route/BBQ-crashing plan then.

John, Tim, potw - you have my number  gimme a call if you are planning to join us - hope to see you then.

L


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Lou,

yeah got your number (so I'm glad you've arrived back here and said you are going, cos I don't think I have anyone else's!!!)

Will *probably* get myself down there.  Having joked and said I'd be at the next girly do, I kinda reckon I have to stick by it - so if you can get a cruise and some stuff organised by tomorrow, I'll come along for the ride.......

I *have* to get out of Cardiff for tomorrow anyway - its been bad enough with Rugby / Rugby League just recently - I'll knife someone if I'm stuck in town with a bunch of footie supporters!!

BBQ idea sounds funky. It'd be lovely for your neighbours to see a gaggle of TTs parked outside......


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

So are we all gatecrashing Andy's party then? 
I'm still not sure. I'm watching the cup final, no matter what.


----------



## t7 (Nov 2, 2002)

gatecrahers.. us?   yep could be on the cards.... ;D

so meet Botley Park 12:30.. John, Tim can you be there then..? Then I reckon a small spin out to the New Forest is called for - to be back by 4/5 so John can head up to London

The rest of us could then stop by Andys and/or meet up with Phil.. : evening is probably beers and food i guess... ;D

L


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Guess who just flyposted 3 tTR's at the hotel then ..while they were all fast asleep ! :

Tim your front wheels are a disgrace ! 

Whose is the W reg silver TTR ? (Hants plates too )


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

OMG OMG!!
I've met them!! 
Donna, Lisa and Louise and such hot chicks, WOW!!!

Just popped back for a clean pair of underpants and a packet of polos................


----------



## pgtt (May 7, 2002)

John, get a picture


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

Do how did the barbecue go? Not too washed out I hope.
I was seriously considering going but I woke up this morning feeling crap. Seems I've picked up a cold, probably from driving with the roof down. I hope this car and I aren't incompatible.


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Those pesky gals forged my words on a previous post while Tim and I were outside cleaning his wheels ! That was why they looked all coy when I got back to my office and surprised them ! I knew they were upto no good, ugly old cows Wait till I see them !


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

I did wonder.


----------



## t7 (Nov 2, 2002)

phil - surely you didn't..? ;D

Great day out - hero of the day award goes to John for locating one lost TTR in darkest Hampshire :-[, leading a tour around the sunny south coast , performing a miracle on JampoTTs anthracite wheels and then kindly making us tea (not that we were close to hypothermia or anything.. :)

Andy - thank for your hospitality - 5 TTs on the drive mustve impressed a few of the nieighbours... 8) your mates obviously thought we were barking mad though.

And Donna, JampoTT and Lisa - the core team - once again a great day. A big thanks to Donna from us all for organising everything.. 

Let's hope we can tempt Nicky along next time, I'm sure she can think of something better than one new fingernail for Tim to try!

L


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

> Those pesky gals forged my words on a previous post while Tim and I were outside cleaning his wheels ! That was why they looked all coy when I got back to my office and surprised them ! I knew they were upto no good, ugly old cows Wait till I see them !


Ugly cows??
Nasty man...and I was just about to comment on what a kind man you are, taking us under your seagull wing, looking after us for the afternoon and delivering us safely to Andy's but you can forget that now .

And no I am not a nun or in the TA, I'm probably just not what you were expecting, right? ;D

Yeah thanks again to Donna for organsing everything, what a great gal  ;D

And to Andy for inviting us to his house warming BBQ, I hope the weather stayed away. 
As the rest of them know, I don't do weather myself, and john took us to a place with loads of it.

Great meal saturday night, great company, lots of laughs ( so *that* expression wasn't "Knee deep in conkers" then).

So, I'm to plan the next one huh?

Sure thing, I'll get to it.

See y'all next time!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Andyman (May 6, 2002)

Great to see you guys. Pity you couldn't stay longer because the party picked up after the food eventually cooked. I think the neighbours were a bit shocked to see my driveway full of TT's ;D Thanks for the flying visit.

Where did you eat in the end? Did you find Oxford street and the Soton pubs?

Did you have enough time to finish Tim's nails?


----------



## donna_kebab (May 8, 2002)

Organising???? I did nothing!! It just sort of happened, and thats how weekends should be!! ;D

Andy - We didn't even get to So'ton, too tired! We went to a lovely restaurant in Botley called Vaginna or something! !  It was really nice!

I await Lisa's planning of the next meet, which will of course be better than mine!! ( just off to take "Organisational Skills" off my CV!

And girls, dont worry about Johns "Ugly Cow's, its a boy thing, it means he really fancies us all!!

DONS


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Donna !

This is your supervisor !

TURN OFF THAT FORUM RIGHT NOW !


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

> Organising???? Â I did nothing!! It just sort of happened, and thats how weekends should be!! Â ;D
> 
> Andy - We didn't even get to So'ton, too tired! Â We went to a lovely restaurant in Botley called Vaginna or something! ! LOL ! its Reginas !!! Â It was really nice! Glad you took my recommendation, I take all me burds there !
> 
> ...


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

> Ugly cows??
> Nasty man...and I was just about to comment on what a kind man you are, taking us under your seagull wing, looking after us for the afternoon and delivering us safely to Andy's but you can forget that now Â .
> 
> And no I am not a nun or in the TA, I'm probably just not what you were expecting, right? ;D
> ...


Hey shorty ... :-* was only kidding, dont try getting me to start a fight , now that you have made up with Tim (or is it Tiffany ?) , don't think you can choose me as a sparring partner . 

I happen to think that you are absolutely gorgeous .Just exactly the lady that I thought you would be too ! :-*

So when is your meet then Lisa ? Suppose it will be all nice and sunny up in "Poo" land eh ? ;D


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Hows the finger Mr Gaylord ? ??? :


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

> Hey, Shorty( thats me, Lisa)  happen to think that you are absolutely gorgeous ( he's talking about me here too) Just exactly the lady that I thought you would be too ( well of course I am, what did you expect? BG??) ! :-*


Just so that no-one misses my compliment!!

Awww Thanks J *Blush* I'm so bashful ;D


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

> Just so that no-one misses my compliment!!
> 
> Awww Thanks J *Blush* I'm so bashful Â ;D


 :-* Please move down here immediately ! :-*


----------



## head_ed (Dec 10, 2002)

> Hows the finger Mr Gaylord ? Â ??? Â :


Don't tell me, he broke it picking his nose eh? : ;D


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Playing with Lisa's Falsies    !!! ;D


----------



## donna_kebab (May 8, 2002)

> I happen to think that you are absolutely gorgeous .Just exactly the lady that I thought you would be too ! :-*


Hey Lisa! How did you manage to post from TTotals PC again today!!!!!!!!!!!! ??


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

Its only 2.5 hours there, and 2.5 hours back!!! :


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Who's been sitting in my chair :

So did you lot go cruising on Sunday then ? You all missed a fabby time up at Milton Keynes !

Oh Hi Lisa ! (she's just turned up again)


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

Hi John, we may as well chat via my lap top as its on line. Â :
I had a sore throat on Saturday and woke up with tonsillitis yesterday morning ( sunday), so headed back home at lunch time for some rest and parcetamol. Â [smiley=sick2.gif]
The Milton Keynes meet sounded like fun, pity we didn't do that too.


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

:-[ Sorry about the throat, please dont say it was the weather I gave you :-[ The answer is some quality brand honey and fresh lemon juice and 2 paracetamol every 4 hours. Probably Vick rubbed on y... that should do the trick. Now pop your clothes back on and come and see me in a week.

NEXT !

I love playing Doctors ! ;D


----------



## t7 (Nov 2, 2002)

Tiffany!!! - now THAT'S the kind of name that could really stick!! ;D ;D ;D


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Yeh but we cant shorten it to Tiff can we ?She'll He'll get ideas above her his station... :


----------



## t7 (Nov 2, 2002)

TiffpoTT?

tiffannypoTT?

common J you're better at this than me... :


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

> TiffpoTT?
> 
> tiffannypoTT?
> 
> common J you're better at this than me... :


T'Fanny
TosspoTT
TT-fanny

???


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

So where are the Beach side photos then Tiff ? :-/


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

If you are talking to me, sweetheart, they are still on my camera... 

Completely forgot I'd taken them.... *lol*

Let me see what I can muster later on.......


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Photographic evidence of the seaside trip ! 

Nice one !


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Flaming poor excuse for a seaside, mate....

It was just a lot of pebbles, strong wind, and a view of a refinery.......


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Well best I could provide under the circumstances...what did you expect , herds of Vildebeast ? hanging gardens of babylon? :


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Sydney Opera House...

BTW weren't you refering to Torquay not Southampton?


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

I cant hear you young man ... WHAT ? :


----------

